# 50 pounds of pork is a lot for me



## Diva Q (Feb 21, 2007)

Working on pork today. Lots of it (well at least for me)

50 lbs of pork butts and one tenderloin went on earlier. 

I injected using oct_97 own injection recipe:

4 cups apple juice
· 1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
· 4 tablespoons cider vinegar
· 2 tablespoon dry mustard
· 4 tablespoon brown sugar
· 3 bay leaf
· 6 cloves of garlic
· 2 teaspoon ground ginger
· 1 teaspoon cayenne (I sometimes use Hungarian Paprika)
· 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves (the secret ingredient)

Now not being a huge fan of cloves I asked for his advice and subsequently cut the clove amount in half. 

We just finished dinner:






I must say this tenderloin was one of the most flavorful due in large part to the injection. 

These are still cooking away: 






There are 4 butts just a tiny bit over 50 lbs. I am amazed the WSM can handle that much woohoo. 

I expect them to come off about 1am. 

Thank you John for an amazing recipe. Your advice is also appreciated.


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2007)

Diva, It all looks good.
That injection looks close to one I got from a BBQ friend a good while back.  I may have to revisit it, or use this one soon.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2007)

That's a fantastic looking plate!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That's a fantastic looking plate!!



I have a plate that looks "just like that one".  LOL   

_Yes, I know what you meant_  :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Diva that looks awesome!
Is that some kind of slather on the butts or just the rub.
(My eyes are getting bad  )


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you all. 

Before anyone thinks I served that with ketchup  :roll:  it is a Chipotle BBQ Sauce chutney that I made. Basically a simple BBQ sauce with some fruit always tastes good with the pork. 


Well it is a slather. 

I like the slather a lot and I am not foiling them. It works for me. I just need to get the piedmont pan built then I won't have to worry about the water and hopefully build a better bark. 

1 of the butts are for pulled pork chili for the weekend and the other 3 are going to be shredded vac sealed and frozen for a family occasion.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks great Diva...


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 21, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Diva, It all looks good.
> That *injection looks close to one I got from a BBQ friend *a good while back.  I may have to revisit it, or use this one soon.



Bill?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice cook Diva!....... that sure is a FULL WSM!!!!!

The shake & bake chicken I had for supper just doesn't do the trick after seeing those butts!  thanks.... now I'm hungry again.


----------



## Unity (Feb 21, 2007)

Jody said, "You can smoke 50 lbs at a time? In our little smoker? Then we wouldn't run out so soon!" 

Our 2 refrigerators' freezer compartments won't store that much! I can't afford $500 for a freezer right now! (I gotta stop reading the forums out loud.)

Nice cook, Diva. That plate of food looks great.   

--John  8)


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 21, 2007)

hanging out at the plateau 175 

going to get some sleep for a few and them get up and check them


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 21, 2007)

Mike Mills thinks that bay leaves and cloves are a no no for some reason.  

Looks very good Diva.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 22, 2007)

well a few minutes ago my thermometer woke me right up. 

So off I went to check on them. 

Very happy to note all of them were between 194-197 F

So I just took them all off and brought them in. Best bark I have ever had so far.

Nice snack at 1 am LOL. 

I foiled them over and put them in the oven to pull in a couple of hours


----------



## Finney (Feb 22, 2007)

Great looking butts, Diva.  Good job.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 22, 2007)

That looked great Diva! Are you willing to part with the bbq sauce recipe?


----------



## john a (Feb 22, 2007)

That all looks terrific Diva, way to go.

The basting sauce and a vinegar sauce are from the mod on another forum. Both are in my post of Feb 10th in the sauce thread.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 22, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> That all looks terrific Diva, way to go.
> 
> The basting sauce and a vinegar sauce are from the mod on another forum. Both are in my post of Feb 10th in the sauce thread.



Can't find bbq sauce recipe, only the injection recipe.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you all !  I am going keep the slather and sauce to myself. I am going to use them both next year for comps. 

I still think that with the piedmont pan I would have had more bark. 

Going to have to get those pans and get it built.


----------



## john a (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="oct_97":2p9qez2q]That all looks terrific Diva, way to go.
> 
> The basting sauce and a vinegar sauce are from the mod on another forum. Both are in my post of Feb 10th in the sauce thread.



Can't find bbq sauce recipe, only the injection recipe.[/quote:2p9qez2q]

This is all I have Nick:

Here’s a couple of sauce recipe’s from the moderator of another forum. I use the first as an injection sauce with butts and sprinkle it on the butts while pulling. 


*Smokin Okie's Pulled Pork Baste & Serving Sauce *
(makes about 5 cups) 

4 cups apple juice 
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce 
4 tablespoons cider vinegar 
2 tablespoon dry mustard 
4 tablespoon brown sugar 
3 bay leaf 
6 cloves of garlic 
2 teaspoon ground ginger 
1 teaspoon cayenne (I sometimes use Hungarian Paprika) 
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves (the secret ingredient) 

Heat all of the ingredients in a nonreactive pan (the acid in the vinegar will react with some pans be careful) Bring it to a boil, reduce and simmer for 15 min. 


*Vinegar Mop for Pulled Pork (Also called an Eastern Carolina Sauce*) 

2 cups cider vinegar 

1/2 cup brown sugar (packed) 

2 tablespoons salt (I like the flavor in Kosher/Sea Salt and bigger granules) 

2 tablespoon red pepper (crushed) 

1 teaspoon cayenne (I've also used Hungarian Paprika) 

Don't need to cook this sauce, just combine, let sit overnight. Put this on your Butt, it'll go wild.
_________________
John


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Those looked great Diva


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 22, 2007)

nice lookin Diva! those butts look fantastic


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great Diva.


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 22, 2007)

After reading this thread last night, I put two frozen butts in the refrigerator to thaw for this weekend.  It's supposed to be 60+ today, I've gotta cook something!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 22, 2007)

John, I found those, thanks! I was looking for Diva's bbq sauce and I understand not posting it Diva! Good luck with the comps.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 23, 2007)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> All that butt looks great Diva!!  Nice plate up job too!! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]
> 
> I love this place!!
> 
> I just told a woman that all of her butt looks great and it wasn't a sexist comment!! [smilie=vibes.gif]  :thumbsup  [smilie=a_angel.gif]









I once offhandly said to a girl friend of mine that some of the guys butts had a lot of bark and looked quite tasty. I think she just about had a heart attack.
LOL everything was as clear as mud once i explained.

Turned some of the pulled pork into chili last night. 

MMMM good stuff.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd eat that!


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 25, 2007)

What Nick said!


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Kimmal 

Tell your lovely wife that i thoroughly enjoyed my lovely raisin butter tart and tea last night after I defrosted!

And thank goodness I got to try your standing rib roast it was divine!!!!!!

Such an incredible roast to look at and to taste. What a treat. Thank you for sharing them so generously.


----------

